# how's the marsh lookin?



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm scared to head out in a month and see no water and all phrag in a lot of my spots


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Worried about the same thing! Could be rough.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

DRY............ The real kicker will be whats to come... If September is hot and dry looks like we will have slim pickings for a bit... up one year down the next I guess...


----------



## Tealboy (Sep 20, 2007)

I have been out on the lake quite a bit this summer in my airboat (had to break in a new engine). As of last week the spur was barley a puddle, 3 weeks ago we launched off antelope and headed south east towards Layton and it was bone dry. Earlier this week I was helping with a project in the north end of Ob and the south end of bear river bay and there was more water than I expected but getting low. I havnt really been up in the marsh due to nesting and brooding but from what it looked like it was pretty dry. Funny thing is the lake its self seemed higher than I expected! West of Layton on the lake edge about 1/4 mile out it was 18" deep so there is still SOME water but it will be an interesting year to say the least!

TB


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

cache valley looks pretty good from what i say today


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Saw this on KSL...... at least it says they are cleanig up Utah lake, now they need to focus more Northward.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?sid=217406 ... id=queue-3


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

FB is very dry, very little water in the marsh. Pray for a wet Sept. if not we are going to be looking for a place to hunt that has some water. Bet it will be a zoo on opening day with everyone trying to hunt the same puddles.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Good luck with the removal of phrag on Utah lake... that place is past the point of no return, for atleast the spots I frequent. IMHO


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

I flew in to Salt lake the other day. Looking down at farmington i could not belive how dry everything looked. It looks like airboaters will be driving on dirt a long ways out, to get to the water.


----------



## duckkiller29 (Oct 7, 2010)

Does anybody know how the turpin unit water looks like?


----------



## hyper31 (Oct 1, 2008)

duckkiller29 said:


> Does anybody know how the turpin unit water looks like?


----------



## hyper31 (Oct 1, 2008)

shaun larsen said:


> Good luck with the removal of phrag on Utah lake... that place is past the point of no return, for atleast the spots I frequent. IMHO


I dont recall anyone asking for your opinion.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I think inside most WMA impoundments there will be plenty of water. It's not looking good for some of the non WMA areas I hunt, they are bone dry.


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

I was at Salt Creek and the PSG last week helping spray and at first was surprised by the amount of water. Then i learned they have been keeping the Pintail/Widgeon area flooded at the expense of Hull lake. At Salt Creek, there was pretty much water everywhere we went, but there is one area there as well that has not been wet all summer. I will say, i was shocked at the number of birds on both areas. A lot more than i expected to see.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

hyper31 said:


> shaun larsen said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck with the removal of phrag on Utah lake... that place is past the point of no return, for atleast the spots I frequent. IMHO
> ...


...its a public forum? designed for people to create topics about hunting/fishing, to discuss and share views and/opinions? to comment openly, within the forum rules? am i wrong? :roll:


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

I think we are in BIG trouble this year. I took a drive out to the Spur today. There is next to nothing for water. Mostly dry and where there was water, it was only a couple inches deep.
Thousands of shore birds out there chowing down.

I didn't go on to Harold Crane to see how it looked. Do you know if you can walk into the WMA's even though the gates are closed or is it totally off limits until they open the gates?
I'd like to get out there and see the conditions.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

hyper31 said:


> I dont recall anyone asking for your opinion.





Forum Rules said:


> Please do not post rants, insults, abusive language, *personal attacks or ongoing obnoxious behavior.*


 :RULES:


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

The lakes up here in Summit County (Jordanelle, Rockport, Echo) where I hunt most of the waterfowl season are so incredibly low that spots we usually set up decoys are dirt right now. Jump shoot the center of the lake? Might be really interesting. The boat launch on Jordanelle Rock Cliff is literally a cliff at the end of the old road where you just pitch the boat down a dirt embankment off the edge. It's rough.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

yeah it's gonna be rough for some areas. I know in low years, it concentrates the birds which makes it easier to find them and can be great gunning for a little bit. But the birds migrating through leave a lot sooner or don't even stop by at all. Last year was unreal in the early season, birds kept stacking and stacking and had no reason to leave with all the water and great habitat. By far the best and most consistent season I've experienced, saw thousands of birds in a ton of areas. It was a slaughter all the way from the opener to the end. Hope we get some rain in sept and early oct.


----------



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

I have over 300 shares of water and those were cut back to 40% due to the drought. That's a lot of water. My lake and ponds are still looking really good and holding a lot of birds right now. They are spring fed also, so I will have a good concentration of birds through the season. The water table is high in my pastures, so they are still green and able to flood, they should also keep the birds around.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

pelican said:


> I have over 300 shares of water and those were cut back to 40% due to the drought. That's a lot of water. My lake and ponds are still looking really good and holding a lot of birds right now. They are spring fed also, so I will have a good concentration of birds through the season. The water table is high in my pastures, so they are still green and able to flood, they should also keep the birds around.


Why dont you just make me envious Pelican? :mrgreen:


----------



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

There is a way you can hunt it :lol: 8)


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

pelican said:


> There is a way you can hunt it :lol: 8)


Ha ha Im poor so most people's ways of having me hunt involve $ 

If you ever wanted to work out a trade though, Im happy to work it off


----------



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

I tried that last week. I have had several people say they would love to come help in trade to hunt. I got text and calls from a couple guys, but nobody showed at our meeting place. I have almost 200 trusses in my barns that need doubled up. I need help from a few guys to finish it, or atleast put a big dent in it. September 1st I'll be there doing it again. If you want to help, trade for a hunt I'll be happy to work something out. I also have another 80 acres fenced. I have plenty to for.do. my main concern is the trusses right now though.


----------



## ridgeknight8 (Apr 21, 2008)

Where is the property at that you need help with?


----------



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

Gunnison


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey Pelican, its gonna be a good year.... can't wait to get some "guided hunts" going and then possibly a shoot or two on the off days. Can't believe that Nine Mile is now just about bathtub sized....


----------



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

Did you get my message about you guiding this Saturday?


----------

